# Davis Verbally Agrees Per ESPN



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/news/story?id=3470016



> Baron Davis shocked the Warriors by opting out of his contract on Monday. Imagine their surprise now.
> 
> Baron Davis
> 
> ...


Oh wow. I'm ecstatic. Can't wait.


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

hell Yeah!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!!


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Nice move by the Clippers.

*brain explodes*

I do think this would set up the funniest sports moment ever if Brand signed somewhere else now.


----------



## bootstrenf (May 24, 2006)

holy ****!!!!!


i'm so happy i could slap my momma......


what happens to livingston now????


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

wow, just wow. 

please make it official.


----------



## ehizzy3 (Jun 12, 2006)

nice signing, if they re sign brand looking at another team fighting for a playoff spot in the deep west


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

assuming brand re signs.....

davis/livingston
gordon/mobley
thornton/ross
brand/thomas
kaman/jordan

i like this team ....


----------



## mqtcelticsfan (Apr 2, 2006)

Let me run this by you guys to make sure I'm right:

C- Kaman/Paul Davis/Jordan
PF- Brand (assuming he re-signs now, which he will)/Thomas
SF- Thornton/Ross
SG- Gordon/Cuttino Mobley
PG- Baron Davis/Knight/Livingston

With Mike Taylor somewhere in the mix at the 1/2.

Now, can they still sign/trade Maggette to get another piece, or is he out of the question?


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

mqtcelticsfan said:


> Let me run this by you guys to make sure I'm right:
> 
> C- Kaman/Paul Davis/Jordan
> PF- Brand (assuming he re-signs now, which he will)/Thomas
> ...


I think we have to S&T Maggs before we sign Baron, or else we renounce his rights and he signs for the MLE.

But yes, we have Powell and Fazekas in place of Davis as well. Livingston might be gone. We might bring Sofoklis over and Mike Taylor as well a possibility. It'll take a while to fully figure it out


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Beautiful. Now we know why the Clips decided to pass on a PG in the draft. This is incredible, I'm almost at a loss for words.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

I just saw on ESPN that the deal is 65 Mil for 5 Years


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

OMG OMG OMG WOWOWOWO


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

It looks like Elton and Baron are going to split that 25 million, sounds like a pretty good bargain to me for two all-star players who really want to be in LA.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Weasel said:


> OMG OMG OMG WOWOWOWO


LOL. I know, I don't think it's really set in for me yet. I'm still pretty stunned by all of this. :yay:


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

http://www.latimes.com/sports/la-sp-clippers2-2008jul02,0,2121230.story



> Baron Davis' agent, Todd Ramasar, told The Times that they have a verbal agreement to sign with the Clippers.
> 
> Davis is expected to sign a contract in the five-year, $50-million range.


----------



## drexlersdad (Jun 3, 2006)

you guys just got some serious home town discounts, im sure brand will be back too, please PLEASE take the staples center back from the lakers.

VERY COOL!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Wow just wow, now I can collect my thoughts. This is huge, biggest Clipper signing EVER. I just can't put words to it. Really the Clippers were in a semi bad positions 24 hours ago and now are in a great position. I am assuming the Clippers are going to run now and Gordon has become a great pickup as you should hear this a lot during the season, "Baron to Gordon for 3!!!! BINGO." This is a great day in Clipper Nation!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Am I the only one who thinks he's dreaming? I swear, I knew we'd make a couple of changes this summer to make the playoffs, but now, it looks like we got a team that can really go out and challenge the upper echelon squads.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

qross1fan said:


> Am I the only one who thinks he's dreaming? I swear, I knew we'd make a couple of changes this summer to make the playoffs, but now, it looks like we got a team that can really go out and challenge the upper echelon squads.


Nope. You're definitely not the only one. What makes this so amazing is just how completely unexpected it was. I'm on cloud 9 and not planning on coming down any time soon. This team now has all the fire power they need to contend with any team in the west, I'm looking for a 25-30 game improvement over last year's nightmare. Elton will re-sign for multiple years, Baron is back home in LA and we have two great young talents in Thornton and Gordon. This is as blissful as it gets for the Clippers nation!


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

Oh man, we have the perfect mixture of youth and veterans in my opinion:

Veterans: Diddy, Knight, Mobley, Thomas, Kaman, Brand
Youth: Taylor, Gordon, Thornton, Jordan, rights to Sofoklis.

We just need to round out our bench now, sign an insurance backup SG/SF[Devin Brown, Jarvis Hayes, Gordan Giricek] or try to get a backup G[Eddie House, Janerro Pargo]. I can also see us bringing back Diaz now, but we still need to do something with our bench


----------



## gi0rdun (May 31, 2007)

Clippers are the next Boston! Kind of. Not nearly as good. Need a 3rd guy.


----------



## NewAgeBaller (Jan 8, 2007)

Now we wait for Brand to sign elsewhere.. :laugh:

Nah, good signing, hope to see you guys back in the playoff race. Davis + Gordon + Thornton + Brand + Kaman has some serious power for a starting lineup.

Now just pick up some bench players and this is a real underdog roster.


----------



## PD (Sep 10, 2004)

Congrat you guys. Its pretty impressive that with one move and you are in the mix in the tough tough West. 
Thornton is a great young prospect. Gordon will score a lot with Davis signing. I always love Kaman. I don't even want to talk about Elton Brand.

Why not just send Mobley somewhere for some cap relief and use that money for a couple of bench guys.


----------



## joser (Nov 29, 2005)

weasel, where did you get that picture?


----------



## shaunliv (Sep 12, 2005)

HOLY S*#T!!! All of my years of being a long suffering Clipper fan have FINALLY paid off! I've scared the whole block with my LOUD HIGH PITCH SCREAMING OF JOY!!!! 

Baylor, sign BRAND and let's do this!!!!


----------



## Dean the Master (Feb 19, 2006)

Nice, Clippers would be fun to watch next year. Great for the city of LA.


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

wow this is ecstatic news right here 

all those KTLA 5 broadcasting now worth watching!!!


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

joser said:


> weasel, where did you get that picture?


It is on ESPN.
http://sports.espn.go.com/nba/index


----------



## nauticazn25 (Aug 27, 2006)

i hope with davis on board that the clips will pick up their running game...they dont have to be what the warriors or suns are...but i hope we see the end of this half court game walking the ball up and using the full 24 seconds


----------



## DANNY (Aug 9, 2005)

clipper ticket price going up up up


----------



## silverpaw1786 (Mar 11, 2004)

congratulations clips fans. You guys deserved this one.


----------



## G-Force (Jan 4, 2005)

This oughta bring in some new season ticket buyers. I am looking forward to seeing the Clippers back in the playoffs.


----------



## B_&_B (Feb 19, 2004)

As a closet Clipper fan since the days of Danny Manning, Ron Harper, and Reggie Williams... this is great news. Now all the Clippers need is a solid SG and the Clippers will be looking really really good.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

thank god this happened. we might actually have a chance at playoffs next year

IM SO HYPED BRING IT ON


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

please stay healthy... thats all we need


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

Wow. This is the most incredible thing i have ever witnessed as a clipper fan. I cannot believe id ever see the day where sterling would make such a decision that goes beyond all business logic. I think finally we can put the final nails in the coffin of the old sterling. The old sterling is long gone, welcome mark cuban sr. lol. 

Now, there are two stories out there, one says 5 years 65 million, the other says 5 years 50 million. Either way, its a great deal. No way IMO is it 50 million, unless its 4 years. LA Times is crazy. Thats lke the money that supposedly maggette wants. 

So the question is, for this to be official, what has to happen? A 5 year, 65 million dollar contract, would that not start out around 10 million? So technically all we would have to do is renounce the rights to maggette? We dont have to negotiate brand's deal first?


----------



## Jayps15 (Jul 21, 2007)

yamaneko said:


> So the question is, for this to be official, what has to happen? A 5 year, 65 million dollar contract, would that not start out around 10 million? So technically all we would have to do is renounce the rights to maggette? We dont have to negotiate brand's deal first?


I'm pretty sure they need to negotiate and sign Brand first, then Baron. Brand's caphold is about 22million, and unless I'm mistaken the Clips have about 25million in room, so unless they sign or renounce Brand 1st then they only have 3mil to use after they renounce or S&T Maggette.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

ah. thats the info i was looking for.


----------



## Vaught from his Spot (Nov 8, 2006)

This Is The Greatest Day Ever!

And I'm Barely Exaggerating!


----------



## Marcus13 (Jul 17, 2002)

I am actually excited to see the Clips this year. I've always wanted Elton to do well and now he gets his chance. Good for the fans who have supported this struggling franchise too. Congrats guys


----------



## Free Arsenal (Nov 8, 2004)

Now all we need is to sign Arenas.


----------



## Showtime87 (Jun 27, 2005)

Now the only question is whether or not Cat will give up his #5.


----------



## PAIDNFULL23 (Jul 9, 2005)

Damn this is crazy! About 24 hours ago we were looking at Beno Uldih as our PG, now he get BD aka Boom Dizzle aka B Diddy as our PG, which was our only real weak spot. Damn!! The pieces all fell together perfectly.


----------



## Weasel (Oct 18, 2003)

Showtime87 said:


> Now the only question is whether or not Cat will give up his #5.


If he doesn't we'll trade him.


----------



## Futurama_Fanatic (Jul 21, 2005)

Free Arsenal said:


> Now all we need is to sign Arenas.


what happened to the blazers avatar

AND I CHANGED MY ****ING NAME!!! damnit we rule LA and i changed it before we got davis. maybe that's it. maybe changing my name allowed davis to join the clippers

ill take thank yous one at a time


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

that's clever, brand opts out, thus giving the clippers the cap room to sign davis and now brand can be signed at whatever price since you can go over the cap to keep your own player.


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

I dont think thats true. I believe brand has to resign and it be a deal leaving enough room under the cap for davis's first year of his deal.


----------



## knickstorm (Jun 22, 2003)

yamaneko said:


> I dont think thats true. I believe brand has to resign and it be a deal leaving enough room under the cap for davis's first year of his deal.


nah there's no way that happens, unless brand is getting paid 5-6 mill.....clips are going to be over the cap, probably not enough to pay the luxury tax but still over.


----------



## qross1fan (Dec 28, 2004)

knickstorm said:


> nah there's no way that happens, unless brand is getting paid 5-6 mill.....clips are going to be over the cap, probably not enough to pay the luxury tax but still over.


Right now, Eltons cap hold is near 23 mil. Supposably, his contract is starting at 13/14 mil, thats 10 mil more in cap space, and if we renounce Maggs, it gives us enough to sign Davis.

But Brand has to sign first


----------



## yamaneko (Jan 1, 2003)

> nah there's no way that happens, unless brand is getting paid 5-6 mill.....clips are going to be over the cap, probably not enough to pay the luxury tax but still over.


No, clippers CANNOT go over the cap now. You can only go over the cap on bird rights, and we are giving up the bird rights of both brand and maggette. Once you go under the cap you cant go back over without bird rights. This is why they have to renouce brand first. They have to get far enough under to sign davis, then whatever is left they can use to sign brand. 

And, becuase were under the cap, that means we will not have the advantage of the MLE this year. We will only be able to use the veteren minimum exceptions unless im mistaken.


----------



## Darth Bryant (Feb 1, 2005)

God... How I have wanted Davis to come to the Clippers for so long now... 

Anyone familiar with my post history knows how much I have been drooling over the idea of trading for him, and bitter when management didn't.

If Brand remains... Clippers could be a mini version of the Suns, that actually play defense and rebound.


----------



## Ruff Draft (Nov 21, 2004)

Awesome. Exactly what LAC needed. I'm getting one of those B. Davis black jerseys!


----------



## Damian Necronamous (Jun 10, 2002)

Everyone keeps saying the Clippers' bench doesn't look good, but...really?

As of now, they'll have Cuttino Mobley, Brevin Knight and Tim Thomas off the bench. Those three are dependable veterans who have been pretty consistent throughout their careers. Mobley and Thomas might be overpaid, but that doesn't mean they aren't good players who have something to offer.

The Clippers will likely bring back Quinton Ross, and they'll have the MLE to spend (which they could potentially split between a couple players) after Brand re-signs. I also wouldn't be surprised to see Shaun Livingston sign with the Clippers on a one-year deal.

When you consider that there are veterans out there who will likely be available at relatively cheap prices (Michael Finley, Bonzi Wells, Kwame Brown, Brian Skinner, Bostjan Nachbar, Flip Murray, Lorenzen Wright, Fred Jones, Francisco Elson, etc.), the Clippers could very easily field a proven bench.


----------



## Bartholomew Hunt (Mar 4, 2003)

Things are looking bright indeed. Yikes...


----------



## HB (May 1, 2004)

Very nice move, but I really dont see them leapfrogging the top 4 to 5 teams in the West. I see them as a 42-46 win team, is that good enough for the playoffs in the West?


----------

